# Scala Tuning Software and microtonality



## Nikolai Winge (Jan 26, 2018)

I would like to share this software with you,
It is free !
It has a database of all scales and tunings registered. Giant database!
You can generate and calculate your own tunings and scales ad infinitum .
You can export files in many different formats into softsynths and synthesisers .
Very complex and versatile piece of software . '

http://www.huygens-fokker.org/scala/#features


----------



## Mundano (Jan 26, 2018)

+1


----------



## Mundano (Jan 26, 2018)

This is free to try and is also very interesting:
https://www.mus2.com.tr/en/


----------



## Nikolai Winge (Jan 26, 2018)

Oh I will be interested to see how it handles microtonality for playback . That looks great! . Still its quite a workaround to get things to play microtonaly


----------



## Mundano (Jan 26, 2018)

Nikolai Winge said:


> Oh I will be interested to see how it handles microtonality for playback . That looks great! . Still its quite a workaround to get things to play microtonaly


Hello Nikolai, i don't want to deviate your thread from Scala Tuning Software (which i want deeply to explore and i am glad that the Fokker Foundation has made such an extensive work with tonality) to Mus2... but it is a good thing that you touched this theme of microtonality. Follow this link, the researcher and developer (i asume) explains how it works:


----------



## Mundano (Jan 26, 2018)

by the way, here is a quite fine free vst/plugin that uses Scala Tuning Files, *The Semantic Daniélou-53*:
http://www.dontcrack.com/news/2017/12/semantic_danielou_53/


----------



## Nikolai Winge (Jan 26, 2018)

I appreciate it !! Microtonal tools are and should be a normalized tool in the time to come . Polychromaticism is the future  one can probably import tuning files from Scala into this software . I will see when I find some time


----------



## Mundano (Jan 26, 2018)

Nikolai Winge said:


> I appreciate it !! Microtonal tools are and should be a normalized tool in the time to come . Polychromaticism is a very is the future  one can probably import tuning files from Scala into this software . I will see when I find some time


+1 , our ears deserve the full spectrum of possibilities!


----------



## Nikolai Winge (Jan 26, 2018)

Indeed They do ! 
A ray of sunlight quantified through our tempered system is a poor representation of light . I was comparing a tempered harmonic spectrum (just the First 11partials) to a to a natural one in full range, Odd Numbers and parr Numbers . It a world of difference when you put them up against eachother. I used sine tones . Very Interesting


----------



## Mundano (Jan 26, 2018)

Nikolai Winge said:


> Polychromaticism is a very is the future


----------



## Nikolai Winge (Jan 26, 2018)

Mundano said:


>



Yes Thats where I got the term from .


----------

